# Radio Monitor app?



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been searching for an app that can show me what polls the radio and how often but I can't find anything of the sorts. I'm really curious as to why the radio is eating up most of the battery on my Thunderbolt, even though I'm on 3G only and I keep the screen almost always on. My guess is something, or some things, are polling the radio way too much but I don't know what that could be.

If anyone knows of an app that will let me see what's using the radio and how much I'd greatly appreciate the info


----------

